# Dessert after lamb dish



## redrabbit

On saturday I am cooking for myself, my gf and her parents.  I am cooking a starter, and lamb as the main course.

Last time I cooked for people (different people) I did some brownies with ice cream and chocolate sauce.  They were quite nice.

I may use these again, but was wondering what other deserts you may suggest?

Important facts:

1. Preferably chocolate based
2. Not too complicated as I have only cooked desert once in my life!!!


Thanks everyone!


----------



## college_cook

I think chocolate would make a good finish after lamb.  How are you cooking your lamb, btw?

One thing I would keep in mind would be to keep your dessert course light after a lamb dinner.  Have you ever made a mousse before?  Those are very light but can pack a lot of flavor at the same time, and aren't very difficult.  Another good one if you're feeling adventurous might be a chocolate creme brulee.

My final suggestion would be to purchase some ladyfingers and make tiramisu, and work some shaved chocolate into your mascarpone filling, and serve it in the traditional style.  Tiramisu is a VERY light dessert, and though not heavy in chocolate, you could make it be if you wished.

Another idea idea to help keep it light if you will serve chocolate is to add some fresh fruit to the dish, even if it's on the side.  Raspberries and strawberries both work well with chocolate.


----------



## redrabbit

I was watching tv last night and had an idea/well copied the recipe I seen.

It was:

Bits of bread cut out in circles. Then dip these in a coole (coolay - not sure what that is), then cut strawberries.

You then, stack this up:

Bread on the bottom, strawberries, some more bread, then some blueberries/rasberries and more bread.

You then drip some more coole over the top, and add some creme freche.

Any ideas what/how to make the coolay?  Just looked like juice from fruit to me.

Also, what is this dish called?


----------



## Candocook

I think this would be "coulis" which is basically a fruit or vegetable (tomato) puree/juice. While that dessert might be delicious, I fear there are several places it could become very ordinary tasting.  Quality of bread and quality of fruit being right at the top of that list.

There is nothing easier or more delicious (or cheaper!) than chocolate mousse. Serve in small dishes--or spoon it out of a larger dish--dollop with whipped cream, and if you want to gild the lily, drizzle with raspberry sauce.


----------



## lulu

Personally, I find a fruity pudding after lamb preferable, (to add a vital element of freshness)but I love chocolate too.  

I think a mouse served with chocolate dipped strawberries or physalis would be as chocolatey as I dared to go.....or a fruity mouse with chocolate dipped fruit might be even nicer!


----------



## Snoop Puss

Petits pots au chocolat (small pots of chocolate cream custard) are absolutely delicious and sound very fancy. You can make them the day before as well, reducing the hassle on the big day. There are lots of recipes on the Web, but this one will give you a good idea of what's involved:

http://www.cucinadirect.com/go/Recipe_14.html;jsessionid=a1AU_NZ0yKe_

Like lulu, I'd tend to opt for something fruit-based myself. Having said that, if someone presented me with one of these little pots (you can make them in espresso-sized coffee cups if you don't have pots the right size), I'd be very pleased.


----------



## redrabbit

That's a great idea doing those little mousse things.

It says to strain the mixture through a metal seive, I don't have one of these, so is there a way of either skipping this, or using some other method.  Is it even needed?  There will be no lumps in it or anything.


----------



## lyndalou

The reason for straining the mixture is to get rid of any eggs that may have cooked in the hot chocolate mixture. If you have a fine mesh strainer that would work fine.  Good luck, your dinner sounds yummy.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Lyndalou's right - even a tea strainer would do if you're very careful not to spill the mixture. I would choose to strain the mixture if I were doing pudding for a special occasion. Metal sieves and nylon strainers aren't very expensive. If you buy one, you'll probably find yourself using it quite a lot. I use my metal one for sifting flour and even for draining vegetables if my colander seems unnecessarily large, already in use or (heaven forbid) dirty.

If you really don't want to buy a sieve or strainer, leave the milk, chocolate and cream mixture to cool to barely warm before adding the egg mixture. Make sure you stir the two mixtures together well but avoid incorporating too much air - not that easy a task really.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Maybe a simple Chocolate pudding, top with a whipped topping, and garnish with a raspberry. Individually prepared.

Enjoy

Edit: If you do this, do not cover the complete surface of the pudding..just a dollop in the center. Do not hide the chocolate..


----------

